# Reactions to Statins



## GrowingBoy (Jul 15, 2011)

Statin cholesterol-reducing meds are all the rage it seems. However, the drug I was on (SIMVASTATIN) has been found to cause nasty side effects including muscle weakness, so I got switched to PRAVASTATIN. After a few months on this one, I have become very tired, lethargic and fuzzy. Then I heard about studies ascribing nasty side effects (including brain fog) to this one, too. Ironically, before getting on the statins, I was on NIASPAN, which other than flushing, had few nasty side effects.

Anyone else having issues with statin meds? Any ideas?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 15, 2011)

The statins are great drugs, but they do have side-effects (as all drugs do).

The two that you really have to worry about are:

1 - Liver damage. Your doc should be monitoring your liver enzymes for abnormalities.

2 &#8211; Muscle damage (rhabdomyolysis). This is a rare but potentially life-threatening condition. You should report any unexplained muscle pain or weakness of your doc immediately.

For more info: 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zNGbAw&usg=AFQjCNG2KMpJmPccPYOA4ZU5upzMcUUyEQ

I'm a pharmacist who has been taking Zocor (Simvistatin) for about six years with no problems.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you can't tolerate statin drugs, there are other options for cholesterol control, including niacin-based drugs. So please, if you're concerned, talk to the provider who prescribed them. You may need to switch.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Statin drugs have helped me immensely. 
A little history, I have Nonalcoholic steatohepatitis (NASH). I have had elevated levels of triglycerides for years, and little has helped to regulate it. I was currently taking Tricor (fenofibrate) @ 145mg/daily which has having intermittent effects.

The lab took a liver panel in January which showed my triglycerides at 5000+ (I had a doctor once ask if I bled cream cheese) My specialist prescribed additionally Simcor ( simvastatin ) at 40mg with 1000mg of Niaspan daily. 

In April, my triglycerides tested at 300 mg/dl, and in June it was 100 mg/dl. 

I take Simcor at night, with 325mg of aspirin to help mask the flushing. Sometimes it helps, sometimes not. Worth it in my mind.

As to side effects, I have not experienced the common ones as yet (_abdominal pain, diarrhea, indigestion, and a general feeling of weakness. Rare side effects include joint pain, memory loss, and muscle cramps_)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2011)

I took *Vytorin* for years (a combination of ezetimibe and simvastatin), and it worked great for lowering and controlling my cholesterol . Then my insurance number crunchers decided that they were paying too much for Vytorin and refused to cover it under my typical prescription coverage. They raised my co-pay to $60.00 a month for Vytorin. 

Then in their "medical wisdom", they decided not to cover it at all. To make a long story short, trying to please the insurance number crunchers, my doc switched me to another cholesterol control med. The new med made me sick. I had to stop taking substitute #1. (I can feel my arteries clogging up as I type this post.) I went back to my doc for an alternative med and he said that if I could hold out a couple of months, that Vytorin will soon be going generic (early in 2012). 

We are both sure that when Vytorin goes generic, I can get back on it again. (Meantime, he gave me another temporary cholesterol control med -drug substitute#2.)

I just thought some of you guys might be interested in the economic side of cholesterol meds. And, yes I am aware of the buzz about docs being influenced to prescribe Vytorin and other expensive meds when cheaper alternatives are available.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ezetimibe/simvastatin


----------

